# New gear I'm planning on buying...



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

All last summer I was wearing a rag tag assortment of borrowed helmets, sweatshirts, and snow gloves during the 7k miles I put on last year. Now that I've actually found a nice bike (2001 Honda CBR F4i), I feel like going *all out* and getting some dang gear! The bike is going to be all white/black when I'm done, here are the pics of the gear I want:
AGV Matte White Helmet
Joe Rocket CBR Jacket
Shift Gloves
Pic of my bike
Carbon Fiber Windshield (just because it looks cool )


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Nice choices. Have you tried Arai helmets? Personally, Arai is more comfortable for me. If you haven't, definitely check them out. In my opinion, the best you can buy.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Melissa said:


> Nice choices. Have you tried Arai helmets? Personally, Arai is more comfortable for me. If you haven't, definitely check them out. In my opinion, the best you can buy.


I haven't tried one as far as I know... I'll check one out before I buy!


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Nice choices. Have you tried Arai helmets? Personally, Arai is more comfortable for me. If you haven't, definitely check them out. In my opinion, the best you can buy.


Arai helmets are great. I had one before and i loved it. Ryan you should def check it out.:thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Arai helmets are great. Best you can buy? Not for the $400-700 they charge!

I had an Arai RX7 that I've been riding with for years... the nose/fog guard never sat in the right spot (it was a bit too low) but I otherwise thought it fit me great.

When I got around to installing the speakers and microphone as part of my Starcom Advance1 communicator, it was a pain in the ass. I was getting a new motorcycle tire mounted and tried on the HJC FS-15 at the motorcycle store and it fit even better - something I didn't think was possible. The speakers/mic were MUCH easier to install and switching visors is MUCH easier (arais still use a visor release system they developed 10+ years ago that sucks!). $229 too...

Most/all full-face helmets are roughly the same when it comes to safety (you'll get arguments like, "don't you think your head is worth $600?" - this is a false argument.)... they all meet the same DOT and Snell M2005 specifications. A helmet that fits you is MUCH more important than any other factor... remember that most manufacturers sell different sized cheek pads for helmets as well. After that, ventilation, weight, and noise are important.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryans E39 said:


> I haven't tried one as far as I know... I'll check one out before I buy!


Try the Shoei X-Eleven. :thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Also, as discussed in a previous thread, I definitely wouldn't skip boots/pants.


For what it's worth, I do a lot of long rides with groups and also try to spend as much as I can helping others learn to be better riders.. but the rule is, if you're not in full gear, you don't ride with me.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

For the best bang for the buck, you really can't beat an AGV helmet, IMO. I've had two and they're THE most comfortable helmets I've ever worn. (AGV must have molds that're similar to my skull or something....)

Congrats on your F4i. IIRC, that model year bike won the 600 shoot-out in some bike mag. Honda 600's seem to always win (or at least, come close to) those 600 comparos every year.

While there are other good Japanese sportbike manufacturers, I believe Honda makes the best product.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

KrisL said:


> *Also, as discussed in a previous thread, I definitely wouldn't skip boots/pants.*


I have a pair of motorcycle (denim) pants with pads in the butt and knees. I know they aren't as good as leathers, but I take the bike to school and have absolutely no place to put a full leather suit while I'm in classes for 5-9 hours... Also, I can't seem to find any boots that fit properly... I wear size 13 and all boots are either way too wide (in size 13), or to short (size 12)....



3LOU5 said:


> Congrats on your F4i. While there are other good Japanese sportbike manufacturers, I believe Honda makes the best product.


Thanks! I loved my old beat up F2, so I figured I'd try out the F4i! My friend tried very hard to sell me on the GSXR 750, but I just couldn't justify spending an extra $1000 on a bike that isn't all that much quicker. I feel like the CBR handles better and is more comfortable.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Ryans E39 said:


> I have a pair of motorcycle (denim) pants with pads in the butt and knees. I know they aren't as good as leathers, but I take the bike to school and have absolutely no place to put a full leather suit while I'm in classes for 5-9 hours... Also, I can't seem to find any boots that fit properly... I wear size 13 and all boots are either way too wide (in size 13), or to short (size 12)....


Oh, so since you haven't found any that fit, it's ok to skip them :dunno:.

Search a motorcycle forum (like the equipment forum on advrider.com) ... tons of threads on boots that fit narrow big feet.

Also, I don't wear a leather suit, I wear a textile suit (aerostich). You use a long cable lock and lock the suit directly to the bike (through an arm, through a leg, through the wheel).


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

KrisL said:


> Oh, so since you haven't found any that fit, it's ok to skip them :dunno:.
> 
> Search a motorcycle forum (like the equipment forum on advrider.com) ... tons of threads on boots that fit narrow big feet.
> 
> Also, I don't wear a leather suit, I wear a textile suit (aerostich). You use a long cable lock and lock the suit directly to the bike (through an arm, through a leg, through the wheel).


To be honest I didn't even know there were boots for bike riding my first year (this is my second year riding), and I looked over the winter for boots. I haven't completely given up searching, I was just posting the stuff I know I'll be getting...

I was under the impression that textile wasn't as safe (I just made that assumption based on no previous experience or knowledge ).... I'll look into that, but the jeans work so nicely...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Ryans E39 said:


> I was under the impression that textile wasn't as safe (I just made that assumption based on no previous experience or knowledge ).... I'll look into that, but the jeans work so nicely...


Textile is 95% as safe as leather while being more breathable/comfortable, etc.
Suits like this are cheap and work great: http://www.webbikeworld.com/r3/olympia-moto-sports/phantom/

I have to dress up for work - I can wear nice clothes under my suit... suit comes on/off in 10 seconds.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

KrisL said:


> Textile is 95% as safe as leather while being more breathable/comfortable, etc.
> Suits like this are cheap and work great: http://www.webbikeworld.com/r3/olympia-moto-sports/phantom/
> 
> I have to dress up for work - I can wear nice clothes under my suit... suit comes on/off in 10 seconds.


Wow, not half bad looking...


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> I was under the impression that textile wasn't as safe


It isnt at high speeds based on my readings.:dunno:



KrisL said:


> Textile is 95% as safe as leather while being more breathable/comfortable, etc.
> 
> I have to dress up for work - I can wear nice clothes under my suit... suit comes on/off in 10 seconds.


You say 95%, really??? I have read so much on how textile is not as safe as leather. At high speeds textile could turn to nothing and the pavement will go right thru to your skin.

When I had my first bike i will admit that I bought a textile jacket and it was a bit more comfortable and cooler, but after seeing some of those pics I got a little scared. The Teknic leather i have now is great and so is the ventilation. That was one of my main concerns with any jacket i would choose.

That full peice suit doesnt look that bad. I am def looking into this.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

biglovemp said:


> You say 95%, really??? I have read so much on how textile is not as safe as leather. At high speeds textile could turn to nothing and the pavement will go right thru to your skin.
> 
> When I had my first bike i will admit that I bought a textile jacket and it was a bit more comfortable and cooler, but after seeing some of those pics I got a little scared. The Teknic leather i have now is great and so is the ventilation. That was one of my main concerns with any jacket i would choose.
> 
> That full peice suit doesnt look that bad. I am def looking into this.


Yes, 95% on modern textiles, really. A lot of track schools are allowing textile suits now even. Keep in mind I'm not talking about "mesh" jackets that you can practically see through, but real textile/goretex, like my Aerostich or the Olympia I linked to.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Yes, 95% on modern textiles, really. A lot of track schools are allowing textile suits now even. Keep in mind I'm not talking about "mesh" jackets that you can practically see through, but real textile/goretex, like my Aerostich or the Olympia I linked to.


Mesh is something i wouldnt even consider. I think I rather ride with a tank top than a mesh.

This is interesting to know. You are actually the first person that has ever said that, and I didnt a lot of reading on that back a couple of years ago...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

biglovemp said:


> Mesh is something i wouldnt even consider. I think I rather ride with a tank top than a mesh.
> 
> This is interesting to know. You are actually the first person that has ever said that, and I didnt a lot of reading on that back a couple of years ago...


Just google for stuff like 'aerostich crash story'... you'll see plenty of pictures of crashed aerostiches. If you're sliding on rough pavement at 100mph, sure, it might turn into nothing, but so would leather. ... and better the suit turn into nothing than your skin turn into nothing. Like I mentioned in another thread, the hard knees of my aerostich went through a van's headlight and punctured its radiator!... and my knee was A-OK

...but I did break my femur as I flipped over the hood, but no gear would have protected that . On the way down, the hard shoulders of my 'stich took off the van's side mirror. Shoulder and collarbone were fine too, not even sore (collarbone is probably the most common motorcycle bone break).

Cost me $20 to get all of the suit's damage repaired (2 tears) and I still wear it every day. I've had it for 8 years now.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Just google for stuff like 'aerostich crash story'... you'll see plenty of pictures of crashed aerostiches. If you're sliding on rough pavement at 100mph, sure, it might turn into nothing, but so would leather. ... and better the suit turn into nothing than your skin turn into nothing. Like I mentioned in another thread, the hard knees of my aerostich went through a van's headlight and punctured its radiator!... and my knee was A-OK
> 
> ...but I did break my femur as I flipped over the hood, but no gear would have protected that . On the way down, the hard shoulders of my 'stich took off the van's side mirror. Shoulder and collarbone were fine too, not even sore (collarbone is probably the most common motorcycle bone break).
> 
> Cost me $20 to get all of the suit's damage repaired (2 tears) and I still wear it every day. I've had it for 8 years now.


I will defintely look into this. Thanks for posting that. Thats the sort of feedback that is needed.:thumbup: Obviously i have never known anyone first hand that has been in that bad of an accident that could vouch for leather over textile which is why i was going based off of what i had read.


----------

